# Firefox 3.5.1 startet nicht [gelöst, Nvidia-Problem...]

## frary

Hi zusammen,

da ich auf anderen Systemen schon seit 2 oder 3 Wochen den neueren Firefox benutze, wollte ich auch mein Gentoo umstellen. Schnell 4 Einträge in die package.Keywords (Firefox, xulrunner, cairo und noch was...) und emerged.

Hat wunderbar geklappt, aber der FF startet nicht! Xfce4 sagt mit in einem hüschen Fenster so etwas wie

```
Ein-/Ausgabefehler
```

Hab gedacht es hätte was mit exo zu tun (auf dem Schalter liegt sowas wie exo-open WebBwrowser...), also in der Konsole versucht. Da kommt eine längere Fehlermeldung...glibc, irgendein Pointer falsch, dann ein längerer trace auf libc.so.6 und ähnliches, dann Ende ohne konkrete Fehlermeldung....

```
emerge -e world
```

 hat schon manchmal geholfen, und ich hatte die Zeit  :Very Happy:  . Allerdings ist das ganze bei gcc (4.3.2) abgebrochen.

Also Toolchain neu gebaut (portage, zlib, gettext, etc...) und siehe da, gcc und glibc ohne Probleme. Hab das ganze 2 mal gemacht, anschließend Firefox neu gebaut....geht wieder nicht, gleicher Fehler!

Hab daraufhin mal firefox-bin versucht (ebenfalls 3.5.1), gleiche Fehlermeldung....dabei ist mit noch aufgefallen, dass der normale Firefox (nicht-bin!) in weniger als 3 Minuten gebaut wird, was ich trotz ccache auf meinem AthlonXP 3200+ für utopisch halte! Konnte aber keinerlei Meldungen finden, die mir das erklären...

Bevor ich jetzt etwa 13 Stunden Worldemerge veranstalte, hoffe ich auf Ideen, was ich zuerst versuchen könnte. 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 findet keine Probleme und ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Falls wer die genauen Fehlermeldungen braucht kann ich die heute Abend nachliefern...

Danke schonmal

Gruß

T

----------

## schachti

Erste Idee: Mal den Profilordner ~/.mozilla verschieben bzw. umbenennen und testen, ob es geht.

----------

## frary

Leider nicht, gleiche Fehlermeldung. Hab sie mir mal zuschicken lassen:

```
...@siren ~ $ firefox

*** glibc detected *** /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0xb782c470 ***

======= Backtrace: =========

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7c2f714]

/lib/libc.so.6[0xb7c306d9]

//usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1[0xb7effa60]

/lib/libdl.so.2(dlclose+0x2a)[0xb7e27d0a]

//usr//lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1[0xb7eff931]

======= Memory map: ========

08048000-0805b000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1344640    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

0805b000-0805c000 r--p 00012000 08:03 1344640    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

0805c000-0805d000 rw-p 00013000 08:03 1344640    /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox

0805d000-0805e000 rw-p 0805d000 00:00 0          [heap]

b4daf000-b4db2000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1047059    /lib/libuuid.so.1.2

b4db2000-b4db3000 r--p 00002000 08:03 1047059    /lib/libuuid.so.1.2

b4db3000-b4db4000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 1047059    /lib/libuuid.so.1.2

b4db4000-b5acc000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 832789     /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.180.29

b5acc000-b5cbe000 rwxp 00d17000 08:03 832789     /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.180.29

b5cbe000-b5cca000 rwxp b5cbe000 00:00 0 

b5cca000-b5cdf000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 983422     /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b5cdf000-b5ce0000 r--p 00014000 08:03 983422     /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b5ce0000-b5ce1000 rw-p 00015000 08:03 983422     /usr/lib/libICE.so.6.3.0

b5ce1000-b5ce3000 rw-p b5ce1000 00:00 0 

b5ce3000-b5cea000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 980534     /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b5cea000-b5ceb000 r--p 00006000 08:03 980534     /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b5ceb000-b5cec000 rw-p 00007000 08:03 980534     /usr/lib/libSM.so.6.0.0

b5cec000-b5cf5000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 983323     /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b5cf5000-b5cf6000 r--p 00008000 08:03 983323     /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b5cf6000-b5cf7000 rw-p 00009000 08:03 983323     /usr/lib/libXcursor.so.1.0.2

b5cf7000-b5cfd000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 982958     /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b5cfd000-b5cfe000 r--p 00005000 08:03 982958     /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b5cfe000-b5cff000 rw-p 00006000 08:03 982958     /usr/lib/libXrandr.so.2.1.0

b5cff000-b5d07000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 984040     /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b5d07000-b5d08000 r--p 00007000 08:03 984040     /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b5d08000-b5d09000 rw-p 00008000 08:03 984040     /usr/lib/libXi.so.6.0.0

b5d09000-b5d17000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 983697     /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b5d17000-b5d18000 r--p 0000d000 08:03 983697     /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b5d18000-b5d19000 rw-p 0000e000 08:03 983697     /usr/lib/libXext.so.6.4.0

b5d19000-b5d1d000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 981532     /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b5d1d000-b5d1e000 r--p 00003000 08:03 981532     /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b5d1e000-b5d1f000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 981532     /usr/lib/libXfixes.so.3.1.0

b5d1f000-b5d21000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 980867     /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b5d21000-b5d22000 r--p 00001000 08:03 980867     /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b5d22000-b5d23000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 980867     /usr/lib/libXdamage.so.1.1.0

b5d23000-b5d25000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 982788     /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b5d25000-b5d26000 r--p 00001000 08:03 982788     /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b5d26000-b5d27000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 982788     /usr/lib/libXcomposite.so.1.0.0

b5d27000-b5d3a000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1307711    /lib/libnsl-2.9.so

b5d3a000-b5d3b000 r--p 00012000 08:03 1307711    /lib/libnsl-2.9.so

b5d3b000-b5d3c000 rw-p 00013000 08:03 1307711    /lib/libnsl-2.9.so

b5d3c000-b5d3e000 rw-p b5d3c000 00:00 0 

b5d3e000-b5d42000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 983542     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b5d42000-b5d43000 r--p 00003000 08:03 983542     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b5d43000-b5d44000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 983542     /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

b5d44000-b5d46000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 983324     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b5d46000-b5d47000 r--p 00001000 08:03 983324     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b5d47000-b5d48000 rw-p 00002000 08:03 983324     /usr/lib/libXau.so.6.0.0

b5d48000-b5d6c000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 768639     /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2

b5d6c000-b5d6e000 r--p 00024000 08:03 768639     /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2

b5d6e000-b5d6f000 rw-p 00026000 08:03 768639     /usr/lib/libexpat.so.1.5.2

b5d6f000-b5d93000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1062037    /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.37.0

b5d93000-b5d94000 r--p 00023000 08:03 1062037    /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.37.0

b5d94000-b5d95000 rw-p 00024000 08:03 1062037    /usr/lib/libpng12.so.0.37.0

b5d95000-b5dbd000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1046127    /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1.0.0

b5dbd000-b5dbe000 r--p 00028000 08:03 1046127    /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1.0.0

b5dbe000-b5dbf000 rw-p 00029000 08:03 1046127    /usr/lib/libglitz.so.1.0.0

b5dbf000-b5e4c000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 832785     /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.180.29

b5e4c000-b5e6a000 rwxp 0008d000 08:03 832785     /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.180.29

b5e6a000-b5e79000 rwxp b5e6a000 00:00 0 

b5e79000-b5e7e000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1046896    /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1.0.0

b5e7e000-b5e7f000 r--p 00004000 08:03 1046896    /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1.0.0

b5e7f000-b5e80000 rw-p 00005000 08:03 1046896    /usr/lib/libglitz-glx.so.1.0.0

b5e80000-b5eb9000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 983006     /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0.14.0

b5eb9000-b5eba000 r--p 00039000 08:03 983006     /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0.14.0

b5eba000-b5ebb000 rw-p 0003a000 08:03 983006     /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0.14.0

b5ebb000-b5ebf000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 818384     /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b5ebf000-b5ec0000 r--p 00003000 08:03 818384     /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b5ec0000-b5ec1000 rw-p 00004000 08:03 818384     /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b5ec1000-b5f11000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 986713     /usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

b5f11000-b5f12000 r--p 00050000 08:03 986713     /usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

b5f12000-b5f15000 rw-p 00051000 08:03 986713     /usr/lib/libXt.so.6.0.0

b5f15000-b5f1e000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1047427    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2400.2

b5f1e000-b5f1f000 r--p 00008000 08:03 1047427    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2400.2

b5f1f000-b5f20000 rw-p 00009000 08:03 1047427    /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.2400.2

b5f20000-b5f38000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1241587    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1400.7

b5f38000-b5f39000 r--p 00017000 08:03 1241587    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1400.7

b5f39000-b5f3a000 rw-p 00018000 08:03 1241587    /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so.0.1400.7

b5f3a000-b5fc1000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1242588    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7

b5fc1000-b5fc3000 r--p 00087000 08:03 1242588    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7

b5fc3000-b5fc4000 rw-p 00089000 08:03 1242588    /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7

b5fc4000-b6029000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 818482     /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b6029000-b602a000 r--p 00064000 08:03 818482     /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b602a000-b602b000 rw-p 00065000 08:03 818482     /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b602b000-b6044000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 776056     /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1

b6044000-b6046000 r--p 00018000 08:03 776056     /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1

b6046000-b6047000 rw-p 0001a000 08:03 776056     /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1

b6047000-b63cc000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1241869    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7

b63cc000-b63d0000 r--p 00384000 08:03 1241869    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7

b63d0000-b63d2000 rw-p 00388000 08:03 1241869    /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7

b63d2000-b63d4000 rw-p b63d2000 00:00 0 

b63d4000-b63d7000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 818317     /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b63d7000-b63d8000 r--p 00002000 08:03 818317     /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b63d8000-b63d9000 rw-p 00003000 08:03 818317     /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b63d9000-b6413000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1047452    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2400.2

b6413000-b6414000 r--p 00039000 08:03 1047452    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2400.2

b6414000-b6415000 rw-p 0003a000 08:03 1047452    /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2400.2

b6415000-b643c000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 1047353    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2400.2

b643c000-b643d000 r--p 00026000 08:03 1047353    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2400.2

b643d000-b643e000 rw-p 00027000 08:03 1047353    /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.2400.2

b643e000-b6514000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 818476     /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b6514000-b6515000 r--p 000d5000 08:03 818476     /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b6515000-b6516000 rw-p 000d6000 08:03 818476     /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b6516000-b6551000 r-xp 00000000 08:03 818390     /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1800.4

b6551000-b6552000 r--p 0003b000 08:03 818390     /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so.0.1800Abgebrochen

```

leider stimmen die Zeilenumbrüche nicht...

----------

## schachti

Der Fehler bzgl. des NVIDIA-Treibers sieht seltsam aus. Was sagt 

```
eselect opengl list
```

? Bringt es ggf. etwas, eselect opengl set nvidia auszuführen?

----------

## frary

Interessant, nvidia opengl war aktiviert. Ich hab mal auf X11 umgestellt und voila: Der Fuchs ist wieder da!

Danke für die Eingebung, aber ich such erstmal nach Nvidia-Bugs bevor ich das ganze auf "gelöst" setze...

Gruß

T

[Edit]: Vorläufige Lösung:

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

...

----------

## Max Steel

 *frary wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> dabei ist mit noch aufgefallen, dass der normale Firefox (nicht-bin!) in weniger als 3 Minuten gebaut wird, was ich trotz ccache auf meinem AthlonXP 3200+ für utopisch halte! Konnte aber keinerlei Meldungen finden, die mir das erklären...

 

Das kommt daher das die Basis und der Browser getrennt wurden.

xulrunner ist die Basis und Firefox ist der Rest.

Wenn du das nicht möchtest kannst du das xulrunner Flag vom Firefox entfernen dann wird alles gebaut.

----------

## ChrisJumper

frary,

welche Version hast du denn von xulrunner installiert?

So paradox das klingt, bei mir wollte sich der firefox-3.0.12 vor zwei tagen nicht compilieren lassen, worauf ich auf jedem Rechner den 3.5.1  installierte. Und nach dem Update, und dem aufrufen von revdep-rebuild hat dies (scheinbar, bin mir nicht sicher) erstmal ein downgrade von xulrunner gemacht, statt die anderen Programme neu zu bauen, welche das xulrunner Useflag nutzen. Auf jedem rechner dürte ich so xulrunner nach dem revdep-rebuild nochmal "updaten".

Probleme sind mir nach diesem Update nicht aufgefallen. Ausser das Firefox startet. Allerdings hab ich eine andere Fehlermeldung bekommen.

----------

## frary

So, Problem gelöst! Mit dem 180.60 Treiber funktioniert Firefox wieder gleichzeitig mit Nvidia-Opengl!

@Chrisjumper: Musste schon bei der ersten Installation (3.5.0?) Xulrunner keyworden (Version 1.9.1...). Insofern war das schon die richtige. Allerdings merkt es die stabile FF-Version (3.0.12?) nicht. Wenn du downgraden willst müsste die eigentlich meckern weil sie mit der ~x86-Version vom Runner nicht klarkommt....

@Max Steel: Hab ich wohl verpasst, gut zu wissen...danke dir

Gruß

T

----------

